# Bike that looks like a motocross motorcycle



## Brian

Can someone please help me identify a bike that came out in the 80's that looked like a motocross (dirk bike) motorcycle? This bike had red plastics all over it and looked like a honda motorcycle. I'm searching for my son. If you know a manufacture you may also know where I can find one. Thanks for your help.


----------



## donp

there is a company called moto-bike that is currently building and selling bicycles that look like modern honda motocrossers. check with them if you can. i remember back then, those bikes were badged as yamaha, but i'm not sure if they were build by yamaha. i think there was a kawasaki version as well.


----------



## embro

It could have been  a Rampar .  I had one when I was a kid , it had front and rear shocks , a plastic gas tank etc. 
http://www.firstflightbikes.com/rampar.jpg


----------



## johnnys55s

*heavy*

I had one when i was 14 or 15 i liked to do jumps and on that bike i went about twelve feet up in the air and then nose dived straight down too the ground landing on my head, almost broke my neck, since then i never wanted too see one of those heavy replica moto x`s ever again,my friend has one in his back yard would you like me to inquire about it for ya?


----------



## bentwoody66

How about the old huffy monoshocks, they were fun. Anyone seen one of them lately?


----------



## monnot

The yamaha moto-bike was indeed built by yamaha. I have one (I'm the lucky original owner!) It has front and rear shocks, a sweet banana seat, and was fun to ride, though really heavy. there are sites that are specific to this bike and restoring it. the original moto-bike was only around for about 2 years, '75, '76. you could ride huge wheelies on it because the back shock would help you stay balanced for long distance. it was yellow and I believe only came in that color.


----------



## CCMcobra

*Just about everybody made a motocross style bike.*

Starting in the mid 70's, just about every bicycle company that made kids bikes made motocross styled bikes. They then evolved into BMX bikes. I just bought a NOS full suspension CCM version and have an incomplete (but minty) front suspension only verson. The Yamahas are one of the more collectable/expensive ones.


----------



## Backpedaler

*like this one?*

77 huffy - CLASSIC


----------



## Zaz

I was thinking about 2 bikes

The first one is a 90's Roadmaster but it definitely doesn't look like a dirt bike





The second one is a mid 70's Yamaha Moto-Bike, matches a bit more with your definition.


----------



## karoty

I am too scared at that speed.

demande taux pret personnel en ligne credit simulation Faire un pret immobilier en ligne avec un bon creditdemande taux pret personnel en ligne credit simulation


----------



## 1970's shock bicycles

*Anyone one know where I can get front shocks for MX*

Hello,
Can anyone help me out here?
Looking for front shocks & seat for that type of bike that looks like a motorcycle.
I will pay cash for these parts if available for sale.
Help!
They don't have to be perfect.


----------

